# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankes per Zotni Albon

## mitjuk

Pershendetje stafi pershendetje miq shok shoqe te komunitetit shqiptare, dua tu tregoj qe ankesa kundrejt Z Albos eshte krejt e thjesht dhe e sakte, dua te them qe dikur ky Z rrinte e shikonte kur komunitetin Musliman e ofendojshin, Z ne fjale kur i kerkonim ndonje ndihme as qe e vinte ujin ne zjarr per tu pergjigjur,ankohem se ne nje tem ku flitet per Ortodoksin jo ne emer te  ortodoksis shqiptare por te krye peshkopit anastas i cili slen rast pa folur ne emrin e shqiptarve dhe slen rast pa hyr ne çeshtje politike, besoj qe feja sduhet te nderhyj ne politik,besoj qe Anastasi i ortodoksis nuk i permbahet emroit te fes tij e cila quhet Ortodoksi dhe ta perkthesh ne ship i bie te thuhet i DREJT gje qe shum ortodoks nuk ja kan ditur kuptimin se çdote thot fjala Ortodoks e ndersa fjala Katolik dote thot i Pergjithshem,dhe pa e zgjatur du!a te them qe ankesa kundrejt z Albos ishte se kuy ka dy shpata per te prer kokar njera eshte se te ndalon te drejten e fjales dhe e  dyta te perjashton nga forumi kur behet fjal per te then mendimet tona ndaj çdo feje apo politike,pra si i themi ne anej ka shkodra ky eshte lala kros vet shkru e vet vulos, ose kye eshte vet ligji por edhe maliqi,mua ma hoqi tedrejten e fjales se sduhet te kundershtoja odet e tija dhe ne emer te ortodoksis gjoja  une ofendoja gjith ortodoksit me perjashtoi nga forumi per nje muaj,gje e cila me beri pershtypje se u tregua korrekt me fjalen e dhen qe do isha i perjashtuar nga forumi deri ne diten e sotshme dhe me percaktonte edhe oren dhe minutat ,ktu i them se u tregua burr dhe mbajtes i fjales,por do deshiroja qe z te ket durim te degjoj dhe te lexoj me qetesi dhe te pergjigjet e te lexoj edhe ate qe si pelqen ta lexoj apo ta degjoje, te mos e perdori shpaten e tij pa ndonje paralajmerim siç e beri me rastin tim,besoj qe pjesmarrja ne kete forum eshte e drejta e çdo antarsuesi te keti forumi te çdo feje qe i perket,por jam kundra çdo antari qe flet pro Feve dhe kundra shtetit dhe kombit shiptar,dhe e fundit qe dua te them z Albo si ortodoks nuk u tregua i drejt siç ka dhe emrin feja qe i perket ,Z duhet ta dije qe    feja thot duhet falur, e sidomos te pa diturin qe se din se çka ban e çka thot,dua ti them Z Albos qe perjashtimi nga forumi zdo me  ndaloj te flas te shkruaj mendimet e mia,une nesearrij be piken dhe te  ofendoj njeri me sharje ne publik jam i binduer qe duhet te perjashtohem jo une por çdo njeri ,une nese do them diçka ofenduese e them me ndonje msazh ne privatsi e jo ne publik gje e cila ska ba vaki as me z Albon e as me ortodoksin e tija nese une them diçka per Anastasin e them se ashu e mendoj dhe e gjykoj kjo eshte e drejta ime siç e uaka edhe vet z Albo qe thoshte ne nje koment dhe me dukej si urdher i tij ku citonte dhe thoshte Anastasi flet shqiptaret mendje bosh duhet ta degjojne ,gje e cila eshte ne kundershtim me fen qe te ofendoj ,ky u dashka tu thot shqiptarve ne forumin e tija kok bosh dhe u dashja dhen dhe pranuar gjykimi i z A lbos dhe i anastasit ,une ne komentin tim    ofendoja gjith ata qe vejne interesat personale dhe interesat fetare para çeshtjes kombetare,por z Albos nuk i pelqeu komentimi im dhe me hoqi te drejten e fjales, por ne fund e falenderoj me mbajtjen e fjales per lenjen e liris se fjales time ne forum, dhe dua ti them dhe njeher qe as Albo  as anastasi as prifti as hoxha as dervishi sdo ma nalojne te them ate qe mendoj ,besoj mendimi dhe liria e fjales eshte e drejta e çdo kujte ,ju falenderoj per mirkuptimin dhe per durimin tuaj per ta lexuar deri ne fund ,dhe nese bej gabime ne shkrim ju kerkoj falje perseri sepse une shkruaj nga telefoni dhe nga njeher  dalin fjalet tjeterper tjeter nga shpejtesia naten e mire e kalofshi sa me mire :Muahhh:

----------


## mitjuk

(Pergjigje 0)	 (Lexime 252) kjo trego qe ua ka futur friken per ta kritikuar ahahahahaah shum lexues e O 0 Komentues kjo do thot qe te gjith jan te knaqur ?????????

----------


## [Asteroid]

> (Pergjigje 0)	 (Lexime 252) kjo trego qe ua ka futur friken per ta kritikuar ahahahahaah shum lexues e O 0 Komentues kjo do thot qe te gjith jan te knaqur ?????????


Kjo do te thote qe nuk benet shaka me miellin e Gjermanit

----------


## A.I

Besoj se jane te gjithe duke prit pergjigjen e Albos dhe ne fund te thone:




 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xhori

eshte  njelloj  si te  kritikosh  salen

----------


## mitjuk

A.I ti thua qe keta smarrin frym pa ua dhen tedrejten ahahahahah e fort edhe kjo ,me duket behet siç thot prifti mos bej si bej une por bej siç them une, ateher keka problemi me thesin e miellit ahahahha, e fota eshte qe ne Greket i quajm miq simbas Politikanve por ligjin e luftes se kan hequr,por as anastasi si njeri i zotit snderhyn per ti hequr ligjin e luftes ahahhaha,mua me perjashtuan njeher shpresoj qe me pakenaqesit e diskutimeve te mia pavarsisht mos ofendimeve ndaj stafit e ndaj forumistave mua do me heqin thesin e miellit ahahahhaha,si i thon i fjale kur skan çte bejne te heqin nga forumi se skan kunderargumentim dhe te heqin lirin e fjales,por si gjithmone ne shiptart duam ta mbajm mir me te fortit ahahhahaha

----------


## Station

> (Pergjigje 0)	 (Lexime 252) kjo trego qe ua ka futur friken per ta kritikuar ahahahahaah shum lexues e O 0 Komentues kjo do thot qe te gjith jan te knaqur ?????????


Me mundim të madh arrita ta lexoj deri në fund atë që ke shkruar dhe si përfundim nuk arita të kuptoj dot asgjë. (të më ndjesh nëse është faji im që nuk ju kuptova dotë)
Besoj se të gjith ata (252) që ti thua se e kan lexuar nuk kan aritur ta lexojnë dotë.
Kjo është arsyeja që askush nuk ka dhënë përgjigje sepse nuk kan aritur të marin vesh gjë në lidhje me atë që ke shkruar.

----------


## mitjuk

Station ?shyqyr qe doli nje i mençur qe me ne fund me  paska kuptuar,kjo eshte nje arritje e jasht zakonshme per ty bravo  bravo,por ke harruar qe ju kam kerkuar falje per drejt shkrimin tim apo ti do me ja vu vulen asaj qe une e kam cituar vet si gabim drejt shkrimi,mir qe e shkruaj edhe kaq ahahahaha

----------


## drague

ankes me te puthme vetem Shaolin bojn :pa dhembe:

----------


## Prudence

po ca kishe shkruar ti qe si pelqeu Albos dhe te ka ndeshkuar?

----------


## mitjuk

Pruden ja lexoi ketu ato e i kam thene http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=146198

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Me mundim të madh arrita ta lexoj deri në fund atë që ke shkruar dhe si përfundim nuk arita të kuptoj dot asgjë. (të më ndjesh nëse është faji im që nuk ju kuptova dotë)
> Besoj se të gjith ata (252) që ti thua se e kan lexuar nuk kan aritur ta lexojnë dotë.
> Kjo është arsyeja që askush nuk ka dhënë përgjigje sepse nuk kan aritur të marin vesh gjë në lidhje me atë që ke shkruar.


ti thua qe me ne fund e paske lexuar..une sa ja nisa e lash pasi e pashe qe kete te mjerin e ka detyruar gruaja te shkruaje dicka ne forum.prandaj nuk ke pse lodhesh per ta kuptuar...e dini historine e atij qe foli ne mbledhje pse e detyroj gruaja..jua tregok tani..

cdo jave beheshin mbledhjet e krahines ku diskutoheshin problemet qe shqetesonin komunitetin..ne keto mbledhje merrte pjese edhe merhumi jone mitjuk..kthehet nje dite ne shtepi merhumi dhe gruaja e pyete cka bete...ja u diskutua ky problem e ky e ay etj..po mire a diskuton ndonjehere ti ne kete mbledhje..po jo moj grua nuk diskutoj pasi nuk di te diskutoj..degjo ketu i thote gruaja..heren tjeter mos mu kthe ne shtepi pa diskutuar..po nuk di moj..dite nuk dite mos u kthe pa diskutu..ra ne hall i shkreti ..ne mbledhjen tjeter u diskutuan problemet..ne fund ai qe drejtonte mbledhjen ju thote qe ja mbaruam tani..a ka kush ndonje gje..nuk eshte ashtu - u degjua zeri i merhumit..po si eshte more...se si eshte nuk e di por nuk eshte ashtu..ai qe drejtonte e kuptoj se i shkreti ishte detyruar te fliste prej gruas dhe e mbylli mbledhjen..

ne kete forum ka plot te tille merhume qe shkruajne thjeshte per te plotesuar deshiren e gruas..

----------


## mario_kingu

> (Pergjigje 0)	 (Lexime 252) kjo trego qe ua ka futur friken per ta kritikuar ahahahahaah shum lexues e O 0 Komentues kjo do thot qe te gjith jan te knaqur ?????????


kjo tregon qe askush se lexhon deri ne fund  :buzeqeshje:  por e hap njehere cbehet edhe embyllin

sa per friken u ben vite qe jam ketu ne forum edhe sna i ka fut dikush friken edhe me se shumti virtuale 

p/s sa here jan fshir tema ose ato qe un kam shkruajt  edhe prap nuk ankohem sepse jo cdo gje ke te drejt 
edhe nese ke te drejt just big smile edhe let it go Virtualiteti eshte virtualitet  :buzeqeshje: 
thjesht ketu ne forumin shqiptar ka mendje edhe mendje si un,ti.ai,ajo

----------


## oret_e_vona

Hahahahahahahahaha , sa Forum legen eshte ber .

----------


## ilia spiro

Nuk ka te drejte Albo te shkele te drejten e fjales, kur nuk e kupton per cfare flitet..
Keshtu me duke mua...

----------


## Gon!

> Me mundim të madh arrita ta lexoj deri në fund atë që ke shkruar dhe si përfundim nuk arita të kuptoj dot asgjë. (të më ndjesh nëse është faji im që nuk ju kuptova dotë)
> Besoj se të gjith ata (252) që ti thua se e kan lexuar nuk kan aritur ta lexojnë dotë.
> Kjo është arsyeja që askush nuk ka dhënë përgjigje sepse nuk kan aritur të marin vesh gjë në lidhje me atë që ke shkruar.


Station, shkrimi i Mitjuk me duket teper i kuptueshem. Ai ka hapur nje teme ne forme ankese duke fajsuar kryeadministratorin e forumit shqiptar, ku ky i fundit e ka perjashtuar vetem per shkak se Mitjuk ka kritikuar ortodoksizmin, dhe perjashtimi i antarit mitjuk nga kryadministratori i forumit do te thote 'mos lejim i te shprehurit te mendimit personal'.. Sepse ky anetar nuk eshte shprehur me gjuhe banele ne forum asnjehere, por vetem ka kritikuar ortodoksizmin. Liria e fjales eshte cenuar per kete anetar, por ka edhe shume te tjere anetar qe i eshte cenuar liria e fjales, mirepo nuk guxojne te shprehen, sepse kane frike nga perjashtimi. Dhe per kete e ka shkruar 252 vete e kane lexuar ankesen e tij dhe 0 - asnje pergjigje nuk eshte dhene as nga anetaret e forumit as nga administratori apo moderatoret e forumit shqiptar..

Shendet
Gon!

----------


## ilia spiro

ore une s`po e shoh se ku e ka kritikuar orthodhoksizmin,...sepse gjithkush ka te drejten e fjales ne forum dhe kjo s`mund t`i mohohet,...po une s`po marr vesh "fjalen"

----------


## Gon!

> ore une s`po e shoh se ku e ka kritikuar orthodhoksizmin,...sepse gjithkush ka te drejten e fjales ne forum dhe kjo s`mund t`i mohohet,...po une s`po marr vesh "fjalen"


Ilija, or*th*o*dh*oksizmin nuk e ka kritikuar ne kete teme, por ne nje teme tjeter, e qe ato kritika ndoshta jane fshire nga Albo...

----------


## mitjuk

MALSORI.Me pak fjale me ke ngaterruar me veten dhe me Gruan tende ne kete moment; dhe te falenderoj qe po i ben flet rrufen vetvetes duke krahasuar tetjeret  me profilin tuaj,siç duket keke Pro Albos, mos ke pretendime per ndonje @ apo moderator ne forum ,sa turp per ty qe keke  goj nyt dhe flet per tetjeret sikur te ishte duke diskutuar per  profilin tuaj personal,bravo por ka kshu tipashne virtualitet si puna juaj,çti besh me sa duket keni lirin e fjales nga Albo per te ofenduar njerzit qe i dalin ne kundershtim me idet e tija,siç per deri sa  zotni Albo shef qe ka ofendime  ne forum ndaj forumistave,po te isha une Ortodoks mbase do merrte masa,por ja e ka edhe legena e sahan lepirsa  siç behet fjal momentalisht per ju qe jeni kaq i pa pjekur dhe ofendues ndaj dikujt qe sju ka ofenduar as juve e as njeri tjeter,qe ta dish zi zotni pa fytyrsia une kam then ate qe kam ndjer dhe kuptuar, behet fjal per Ortodoksin per Katolik e per Musliman, UNE KAM THEN QE Si Hoxha Prifti po ashtu prifti i Ortodoksis duhet te jen Shiptar,une ne ate tem kam kundershtuar,sepse zotri Albo me ka ofenduar mua dhe gjith Shqiptart, dhe ju personalisht ju ka ofenduar nese akoma je ne kohe dhe e quan veten MALSOR shiptar,sepse zoteri Albo ka then shprehimisht keshtu, ANASTASI FLET DHE JU SHQIPTAR TE MJER DHE KOKE BOSH DUHET TA DEGJONI,sepse ai keke zoti ne tok per shqiptart dhe per ortodoksin,per me gjat ke linkun dhe klikoje dhe rilexoje pavarsiht gabimeve qe mund te kem ber ne drejt shkrim,kush deshiron e kupron thelbin e diskutimit dhe arsyen e ankimimit tim ndaj tije,qe ta dish ti Zotni Malsor qe veshtir te jesh Malsor ti se malsori ka durim bes dhe fjal qe kur e thot i zen vend,une them qe ska malsor servil dhe ofendues,kush ofendo them une eshte i ofenduar kush rrespekto eshte i rrespektuar,por kush ofendo vend e pa vend as ska burrni as ftyr e as i sen tjeter per veç pafytyresis, kush ofendo virtualisht trego qe ska as burrni e as trimni,mbase njef ndonje femer ne Forum dhe duhesh treguar trim ne virtualitet,dhe e fundit une pikerisht jam shprehur ne kete menur siç po e citoj ne kete moment, Ro,,,,,,,t gjith atyne qe ven interesat personale interesat fetare para asaj kombetare,dhe pa e zgjatyur se e zgjata ifie si teper me ty,kam kritikuar zotni Albon qe kur ne forum ofendoheshin Muslimanet ky slevizte as gishtin nga froni i tij per ti perjashtuar ofenduesit e muslimanizmit,une vet personalisht jam katolik, rrespektoj çdo fe te çdo shqiptari,por se duroj  dot fen qe nderhyn ne politik,une kam kritiku Anastasin qe sa flet e derdedhis per shqiptart dhe shqiperin,pse se merr mundimin te ndikoj ne politiken Greke per te hequr ligjon e luftes me shqiptaret,pse nuk ndikon qe Politika Greke mos te nderhyj ne nderrimin e emrit te MAQEDONIS apo duhej nderruar sepse maqedonia eshte dhe ka qen qe kur lindi ideja qe ka europ dhe ballkan,qe eshte tok shqiptare dhe ngelet po shqiptare. FALENDEROJ GJITH ATA QE KAN KUPTUAR ATE QE UNE KAM SHKRUAR KETU APO DHE NE TEMAT E TJERA,ti zotni MALSOR  desha te di nese ishe Musliman Ortodoks apo Katolik e mbi tegjitha nese je shiptar Grek Serb Bullgar Kosovar shiptar Shqiptar Maqedonas I Malit Te Zi,dhe nese je kundra apo pro shiqptaris apo kundra,

----------


## mitjuk

At Gjergj Fishta

Si t'kshtênë, si muhamedan,
Shqypninë s'bashkut t'gjith e kan,
E prandej t'gjith do t'qindrojmë,
Do t'qindrojm'e do t'luftojmë,
Kem m'u bâ kortarë-kortarë,
Priftën, fretën, hoxhallarë
Për Shqypní !

----------

